# Use for empty cone cores?



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

While repacking cone yarn recently, I pulled out several empty cardboard cones that I had nested together. Now I'm wondering whether to send them on to the recycler. I could cover them for Christmas tree type decorations but I really do not need those. So... I thought I'd start a message to see what others do or make with these. Pictures if you have them please.

I could hand wind yarns onto them. They won't fit the mechanical winder. 
I asked DH if he could think of anything dry that could use a funnel. Not!

What do you do with these?


----------



## Meld (Jan 8, 2015)

Donate to Sunday Schools, Preschools, retirement homes?


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I have seen wreaths made from them


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Meld said:


> Donate to Sunday Schools, Preschools, retirement homes?


I was going to suggest that too


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine go to the nursing home.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's the Christmas tree picture that encouraged me to start this msg.

PS - I checked out Pinterest just now too. Examples: http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=cardboard%20cones


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know where you are in CO, but our machine knit club that meets in Broomfield collects them and passes them onto someone that needs them for their business  Ann


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

I cut off the bottom approx 2" and use them on my cone winder


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

I cut off the bottom approx 2" and use them on my cone winder


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Here's the Christmas tree picture that encouraged me to start this msg.
> 
> PS - I checked out Pinterest just now too. Examples: http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=cardboard%20cones


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

julie.n said:


> I cut off the bottom approx 2" and use them on my cone winder


 So do I :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I can generally find a school or government sponsored day care for kids that are ages K-5 or 6th grade They are always looking for crafting supplies since budget issues have hit schools so very hard lately. Haven't decided about this year, since we moved here about a year ago. Probably have 1-2 dozen cones built up by now. Maybe the Sr. Center this time.

Marge


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I send my cones overseas with a charity org. They are used as funnels.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Offer them to someone who has a cone winder. I hand wind yarn from my giant cones onto my empties when I need to work with two strands of the same yarn. Or offer them back to the shop you bought the yarn from if they wind of custom amounts for customers.

I also cover mine with plastic wrap and use them to stiffen my crocheted angels.

Get a large Styrofoam ball and attach to the point of the cone for a hat stand. No tried this, but have wondered if it would work for taking pictures of the hats I make.

Donate them to the local elementary school. Kids can always find uses for them.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

julie.n said:


> I cut off the bottom approx 2" and use them on my cone winder


I wonder if that would work for a cake winder. I usually just use a toiler paper tube for that though.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

etrnlife said:


> Offer them to someone who has a cone winder. ....


I do have a winder. Just didn't make the connection that used cones _could_ be shortened to fit the spooler's shape. Duh. Will keep until I see which ones work best at least.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

CKnits said:


> I do have a winder. Just didn't make the connection that used cones _could_ be shortened to fit the spooler's shape. Duh.  Will keep until I see which ones work best at least.


 :thumbup:


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Several years ago a Knitting Machine Magazine published uses for empty Cones, my favourite idea was/is, to knit a Dress to cover the Cone shape, make a Head, not sure if it was knitted, I think it was, and make an Apron with Pockets to where Scissors and other Sewing items are placed. I have just thought of how to make a Head, use the Roller from a Roll on Deodorant after thoroughly washing it. I found out the way to Remove the Roll on Ball easily, is to use a strong Teaspoon and scoop it out, be careful not to hold it up, but place it over a sink, and be careful with your eyes! Make sure young Children are not able to reach these items. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

I cut my cone down so that it fits on my wool winder and can then wind other wool onto the cone, if necessary.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a winder that uses the plastic cones. I wind enough yarn on the plastic cone to make it big enough that the empty cone will fit then wind desired yarn on the empty cone. I love making really fat ones.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A Christmas Angel Tree Topper


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I made hens from cones to use as decorations or pin cushions. I'll make angels and Santas next.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313677-1.html


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CKnits said:


> While repacking cone yarn recently, I pulled out several empty cardboard cones that I had nested together. Now I'm wondering whether to send them on to the recycler. I could cover them for Christmas tree type decorations but I really do not need those. So... I thought I'd start a message to see what others do or make with these. Pictures if you have them please.
> I could hand wind yarns onto them. They won't fit the mechanical winder.
> I asked DH if he could think of anything dry that could use a funnel. Not!
> What do you do with these?


Donate to a local girls/ boys club 
church( Sunday school classes) 
school ( art dept.) 
Art schools
Park district ( many hold holiday art classes)


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

My thoughts exactly etrnlife. Would it work on a yarn twister, if not a ball winder.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

boots said:


> I made hens from cones to use as decorations or pin cushions. I'll make angels and Santas next.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313677-1.html


Love the hens! Not only an adorable use of cones but also swatches. This gives me several ideas :idea: :thumbup:


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Give them to playgroups or disabled groups my daughter cannot get enough of them.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi the ones with the round holes in the top I cut down to fit the wool winder they work very well Joan


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

What brand of cone winder can use the cone cores with the 2" cut off?


julie.n said:


> I cut off the bottom approx 2" and use them on my cone winder


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

These cute Christmas Santas look appealing - free pattern from Red Heart yarns
http://www.redheart.co.uk/node/115305
The cones would make a perfect shape for the Santas.

More ideas here
http://www.pinterest.com/lylm2/gnomes-to-make/

Val


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Had a lot of Sashay scarfs so tacked around a cone for a tree.


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

I collect empty cones from members of our machine knitting club . I then give them to Uppingham Yarns ( UK ), they reuse them !


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

I collect empty cones from members of our machine knitting club . I then give them to Uppingham Yarns ( UK ), they reuse them !


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

I collect empty cones from members of our machine knitting club . I then give them to Uppingham Yarns ( UK ), they reuse them !


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love the christmas trees......


----------



## abuelaknits (Aug 24, 2013)

Back in the 80's - 1982, 83, 84 - when I first started machine knitting there was a pattern to make machine knitted pop-up puppets. The cone was inverted upside down. You would make a Knitted covering, and little knitted puppet. There was a stick in the hole to push the puppet up and down, which was a fun toy for my then little children. I have also since then donated them to my grandchild's art class.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

I run a craft group (non-profit) & I had so many cones, at Christmas I gave all the ladies one each & they had to come back for our Christmas lunch with it decorated, well what a good old laugh we had at some of them, some were fantastic, its just up to everyone to do their thing. If you have a nursing home or something near you I am sure they would really appreciate them as they are limited in the money side of things for craft related classed for their residents. Just a thought, or local pre-schools usually love craft related things they can make.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

abuelaknits said:


> Back in the 80's - 1982, 83, 84 - when I first started machine knitting there was a pattern to make machine knitted pop-up puppets. The cone was inverted upside down. You would make a Knitted covering, and little knitted puppet. There was a stick in the hole to push the puppet up and down, which was a fun toy for my then little children. I have also since then donated them to my grandchild's art class.


This sounds super fun. May try it.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

If they are a heavyish cardboard, gerbils, hamsters, rabbits, and other small animals can chew them. Your local animal shelter might love them.


----------

